
Automating My Newsletter Generation with MailChimp, Google Sheets and AWS Lambda - kylegalbraith
https://dev.to/kylegalbraith/automating-my-newsletter-generation-with-mailchimp-google-sheets-and-aws-lambda-1n11
======
vfulco2
Great writeup. I look forward to trying this as my first lambda
exercise/lesson.

